# Engineers Australia - experience question



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all,

I got a positive assessment regarding my Bsc from Engineers Australia.

However, the letter does not state anything about the work experience submitted. Is this normal ? 

How the DIAC people assess the number of professional years, just based on my job letters, payslips etc? I need the 15 points for the professional life for 175 visa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, the Engineers Australia uses your experience and academic qualifications in conjunction to determine your ANZSCO and skill level. They will not mention anything about the number of years of experience. 

DIAC will assess using your experience certificate from your employer(s), pay slips and bank statements.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I am afraid the rules have changed as of July 2011. Now DIAC is asking an opinion from the assessment authorities (EA in this case) regarding the overseas work experience validity.

I contacted EA and they are preparing another letter now stating the overseas employment. This is covered under "additional assessment services" section in the new EA assessment booklet, and costs you 150 AUD extra. (A bit too costly for a couple of lines IMHO)

Having said that, you still need to prove the work experience to DIAC using proper documentation. 

Briefly, you have to convince EA first, then DIAC as of July.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

belgarath said:


> I am afraid the rules have changed as of July 2011. Now DIAC is asking an opinion from the assessment authorities (EA in this case) regarding the overseas work experience validity.
> 
> I contacted EA and they are preparing another letter now stating the overseas employment. This is covered under "additional assessment services" section in the new EA assessment booklet, and costs you 150 AUD extra. (A bit too costly for a couple of lines IMHO)
> 
> ...


i am sorry I was not aware of the new rules. 150 dollars is a lot of money given the amount we pay for the actual assessment itself. What about your academic qualifications? Has this needs to be certified as well?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Regarding academic, BsC and MsC are evaluated as per the usual rules. For PhD, you need additional assessment services as well, and this also costs you extra.

This is an industry in itself, considering all the notarization & assessment costs.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

belgarath said:


> I am afraid the rules have changed as of July 2011. Now DIAC is asking an opinion from the assessment authorities (EA in this case) regarding the overseas work experience validity.
> 
> I contacted EA and they are preparing another letter now stating the overseas employment. This is covered under "additional assessment services" section in the new EA assessment booklet, and costs you 150 AUD extra. (A bit too costly for a couple of lines IMHO)
> 
> ...



Is this "overseas employment letter" from Engineers australia mandatory ? 
I am asking this because I saw this statement on the EA site :

Information on this page does not apply if:

You have engineering technician or trade qualifications (visit the Skilled Occupation Listing SOL to find your assessing authority) 

I have applied for getting assessment as an "Electrical Engineer" so do I need to get this work experience from EA?....


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Is this "overseas employment letter" from Engineers australia mandatory ?
> I am asking this because I saw this statement on the EA site :
> 
> Information on this page does not apply if:
> ...


If you need to claim points for experience, it is mandatory. EA will assess if your work experience is genuine for engineering discipline.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks...


----------



## Doogie (Nov 23, 2011)

*Does EA Asses time or just job type?*



belgarath said:


> If you need to claim points for experience, it is mandatory. EA will assess if your work experience is genuine for engineering discipline.


I'm working as a mech engineer in perth. I have a Degree from Ireland.

I should have exactly 12 months work experience in Australia on the 27th of June 2012.
This means with 8 on the IELTS (english Test) I can apply for PR this year before it changes.... or does it?

If I need to get Engineers australia to assess/ aprove my work experience in australia ( "relevant skilled employment" )? 

which costs an extra $150... I won't have time to get my application in before july 2012 when it all usually changes.

My problem is, if this is necessary ( the assessment of work experience by engineers australia ), I'll have less 12 months experience when I'm applying to Engineers Australia through the Washington accord.

Will engineers australia quote the amount of time I have been in skilled employment in the adition assesment or simply state that my Job is on the skilled ocupation list (SOL).

Does anyone have an example of the letter engineers australia present you with?
Just blank out any sensitive info.


----------



## Doogie (Nov 23, 2011)

*I think I found my own answer*

Page 25 paragraph 1:

"

Engineers Australia has been authorised by DIAC to
provide an opinion about an applicant’s skilled
employment claims as part of the skills assessment.
However, the decision to award points for skilled
employment remains with the DIAC case officer, who may
also need to review claims of relevant employment gained
subsequent to the formal assessment.

"

DIAC will consider, 'relevant employment gained
subsequent to the formal assessment'.


----------



## Doogie (Nov 23, 2011)

post #5


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Doogie said:


> Page 25 paragraph 1:
> 
> "
> 
> ...


Yes, but does it say the assessment result should include the work experience or not? 

User @lifeisgood have recently applied for 176 with DIAC with the assessment from EA. Perhaps, he can tell you if you need to spend 150 AUD for the work experience assessment or not.

Good Luck!


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmm....looking at the posts, I feel we need to get additional assessment from EA for work experience.


----------



## Doogie (Nov 23, 2011)

nitisha said:


> hmmm....looking at the posts, I feel we need to get additional assessment from EA for work experience.


I found out that the extra skills assessment is only required if you need to claim the extra points for for work experience.

Membership and assessment of your degree should be enough if your not claiming extra points.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah if you want to claim the points for experience then u have to go for the additional assessment of work experience..


----------

